# A Treat to Hear Pastor Schoen



## BobVigneault (Mar 7, 2007)

Our PB brother Ivan Schoen may now be heard by way of his church website.

It has been my privilege to meet with Ivan. In his message and in person three attributes are readily perceived - his humility before God, his love for the Word and his tender shepherd's heart. 

Let's continue to pray for all our pastors here on the board but today I wish to draw attention to Ivan. Pray for his young church, his family and the continued cultivation of godliness in this man of God.

_Holy Father, encourage Ivan today and give him the stamina and wisdom to provide for his family, feed your church, seek the lost, bring back the strayed, bind up the injured and strengthen the weak. We ask this in Jesus name, Amen._


----------



## Michael (Mar 7, 2007)

The site looks great Ivan, and the sermon is a gem!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you so much, gentlemen. Withouth Jeremiah Griffin, my right hand man and all-round computer geek, the website and the online sermon would never have happened.

Thanks to Rich, who got our church started with our orginial website.


----------



## caddy (Mar 7, 2007)

Amen

 for Ivan and His Church.


----------

